# My Local Slug Plate Collection, Dec 2019 vs Jan 2021



## logan.the.collector (Jan 16, 2021)

My local slug plate collection has come a long way. Super proud of these ones.

Dec 2019






Jan 2021


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 16, 2021)

6 more in one year, congratulations the Tupper Lake collection is growing! If I ever run into a Tupper Lake anything, I'll let you know. I am sure I have before. Not a name one forgets easily.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 6 more in one year, congratulations the Tupper Lake collection is growing! If I ever run into a Tupper Lake anything, I'll let you know. I am sure I have before. Not a name one forgets easily.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I appreciate that man! I wish I had a photo from 2018 too, but I had ZERO back then! I'm always looking to add to the collection, so I appreciate you looking out for me too! Thanks


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 17, 2021)

looks like





logan.the.collector said:


> My local slug plate collection has come a long way. Super proud of these ones.
> 
> Dec 2019
> View attachment 217261View attachment 217262
> Jan 2021


Looks like some of those milks on top have Amethyst in the glass any bottle that's got a purple tint clear glass it has Amethyst in it the longer you leave it out in the sunlight the hot bright Sun the deeper purple it's going to turn guarantee it I like your collection though you're doing a fine job


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 17, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> looks like
> Looks like some of those milks on top have Amethyst in the glass any bottle that's got a purple tint clear glass it has Amethyst in it the longer you leave it out in the sunlight the hot bright Sun the deeper purple it's going to turn guarantee it I like your collection though you're doing a fine job


Thank you! And yeah, I'm not sure if that was just the way the photo came out or if they are amethyst. The Donovan's crown top definitely is though. These are all much to rare to keep outside though so they will stay these colors forever. I just take them outside for some nice photos. Always wanted to try making a common bottle turn purple though. Never really been a fan of the completely nuked deep purple bottles though since I saw one on worthpoint that was a rare local bottle someone kind of ruined.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 17, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Thank you! And yeah, I'm not sure if that was just the way the photo came out or if they are amethyst. The Donovan's crown top definitely is though. These are all much to rare to keep outside though so they will stay these colors forever. I just take them outside for some nice photos. Always wanted to try making a common bottle turn purple though. Never really been a fan of the completely nuked deep purple bottles though since I saw one on worthpoint that was a rare local bottle someone kind of ruined.


Here is a totally all natural sun amethyst medicine bottle I found. It has been in my brightest window for years. Guess the purple varies with the amount of manganese in the glass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

